# PNG marked broken?



## chavez243ca (Jun 25, 2012)

An apparently broken png port is really putting the hurt on my ability to upgrade ports - looks like PNG is quite important.


```
png-1.5.11 is marked as broken: Please remove WITH_DEBUG for this port.
```

Any ideas what is wrong or how to fix?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2012)

You seem to have WITH_DEBUG set. Unset it and the port will build.


----------



## chavez243ca (Jun 25, 2012)

*O*k, found that somehow 
	
	



```
WITH_DEBUG=1
```
 got put into /etc/make.conf. I've edited that to 
	
	



```
WITH_DEBUG=0
```

I still get the same error.


----------



## kpa (Jun 25, 2012)

No, don't put anything in /etc/make.conf. Delete the options for the port with this:

`# make -C /usr/ports/graphics/png rmconfig`

By the way, WITH_DEBUG set to 0 doesn't turn the option off, the proper way would be WITHOUT_DEBUG set to any non-empty value (even 0 counts as non-empty value) or by leaving out WITH_DEBUG alltogether.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 25, 2012)

Many make variables are checked *f*or existence, not value.  So that would not change the effect, it's still set.  Comment that line instead.

(Doh! simulpost)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2012)

Just remove the line from /etc/make.conf. Setting it to a different value still leaves the variable defined.


----------



## chavez243ca (Jun 25, 2012)

*T*hat's done it guys - thanks; png now building.

*I* rarely touch make.conf - is it possible for another port to have added the debug switch to make.conf?


----------

